# العثور على "كائن" غريب في بنما



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*العثور على "كائن" غريب في بنما







أتلانتا، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN) -- عثر في بنما مؤخراً على مخلوق غريب أثار الكثير من التكهنات خاصة بعد العثور على كائن آخر غريب في شواطئ نيويورك العام الماضي، فشل العلماء في تحديد أصله حتى اللحظة.

ويقارن مختصون بين "وحش" بنما الذي يخلو جسده من الشعر تماماً، ويبدو جلده وملامحه المخيفة كالمطاط، وبين كائن نيويورك الغريب، وأطلق عليه لقب "وحش مونتوك."

وتقول تقارير من بنما، إن مجموعة من الشباب لاحظت الكائن الغريب وهو يزحف خارجاً من أحد الكهوف الكائنة في بلدة "سيرو آزول" شمالي "بنما سيتي."


ودب الذعر بين المجموعة عندما أخذ "الوحش" في الزحف نحوهم، وانهالوا عليه ضرباً بالعصي حتى لفظ أنفاسه، وألقوه داخل بركة مياه، حسب التقارير.

ثم عاد الشباب لالتقاط صور للكائن الغريب، نشرت لاحقاً في الموقع الإلكتروني لشبكة التلفزة البنمية "تليمترو".

وأثارت صور "الكائن الغريب" على الإنترنت تساؤلات القراء، حيث اقترح أحدهم بأنه ربما مخلوق قادم من كوكب أخر.


ودفع الكشف الأخير لمقارنته بوحش مونتوك"، وهو كائن غريب آخر لم تحدد هويته، جرفته الأمواج إلى شواطئ "لونغ أيلاند"، بنيويورك العام الماضي.

وأثار "وحش مونتوك" بجلده الغريب المطاطي والخالي من الشعر وبأسنانه الحادة، الكثير من الشائعات والتكهنات تناقلتها عدد من سائل الإعلام حول العالم.

:download:
*
* العثور على "كائن" غريب في بنما*​


----------



## جيلان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*وااااااااو
ضربوه ليه دوول كانوابلغوا وخدروه عشن يحاولوا يعرفوا ده ايه
بس شكله ميديش على متوحش صراحة
يا لهوى عايزة اعرف انا ده ايييه يابت ايه الخبر الى من غير خبر ده شوقتينا كدىىى*


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا جدااا


المجد للرب يسوع​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشرطش يا جيلان ممكن يكون صغير اه بس متوحش 
الواحد عايز يعرف حقيقه الكائنات دى بدل الاشاعات والاقوال الا مش بتودى ولا تجيب
موضوع راااااااااااااائع كوكى*


----------



## صوت الرب (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكلو غريب فعلا
مشكوووورة على المعلومات الجديدة دي


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

موووووووووووووضوع رائع ياكوكي

وهو شكله غريب اوي فعلا

ملهوش علاقة بالدنيا اصلا

مررررسي خالص ياقمر لتعبك وربنا معاكي​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يا كوكى 

موضوع شيق واحب ان اتابع هذه الاخبار

ومعها حق زميلتي جيجي

كان  يجب ان يخدروه

ماشي

ممكن المكان اللي خرج منه يكون فيه مراته

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الله يا كوكى
> 
> موضوع شيق واحب ان اتابع هذه الاخبار
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
اه ده على اساس انه كان بيصيف*


----------



## zama (21 سبتمبر 2009)

خبر جديد ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكله كتيير غريب
وفعلا كان المفروض يتخدر
خبر وكائن غرريب
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (24 سبتمبر 2009)

طب حتي لو مات هو مكنش ينفع انها العلماء يشرحه ويكتشفه حكايته
ميرسي علي الخبر يا كوكي 
ويمكن علي راي كليمو 
مراته تكون جوه ههههههههه​


----------



## الياس السرياني (24 سبتمبر 2009)

متوحِّش؟!!هههههه
يا جماعة حرام عليكم ده المسكين لغلوغه مدلدل...

بس أنا معاك حبيبي كليمو:
أيَّا كان المخلوق ده أكيد مش جيه من الصخر!!!أو الفراغ!!!
أكيد في غيره...

مشكورة أختي الغالية عالمعلومات(المحيرة:11azy::t30
الرب يبارك حياتك...


----------



## بنت المسيح (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررررررررسى على الموضوع الرررررررررائع 
ربنا موجود


----------



## +bent el malek+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا موضوع غريب ومحير
شكراا على الخبر​


----------



## farou2 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جدا رائع 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكله طيب خالص وغريب فعلا
بس في شبه من الدنياصورات زمان

ميرسي يا قمره علي الموضوع و المعلومات
وفعلا انتي شوقتينا نعرف الكائن دا عباره عن اي​


----------



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*هو شكلة فعلا غريب*
*لكنى مابعتقد انة متوحش*
*بس جايز بيكون سام*
*شكرا اكتير للخبر  الغريب هاد يا سويتى*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*​


----------



## girgis2 (24 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## zezza (24 سبتمبر 2009)

غريب جدا انا قريت عنه قبل كدة بس مش عارفة ليه يا كوكى  حاسة انه مش حقيقى شكله كدة متفبرك 
على العموم اللى يعيش يا ما يشوف 
شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع الشيق ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكلةغريب
وفعلا كان المفروض يتخدر
خبر وكائن غرريب
شكرااربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## princess samir (26 سبتمبر 2009)

قصة غريبة جداً


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *وااااااااو
> ضربوه ليه دوول كانوابلغوا وخدروه عشن يحاولوا يعرفوا ده ايه
> بس شكله ميديش على متوحش صراحة
> يا لهوى عايزة اعرف انا ده ايييه يابت ايه الخبر الى من غير خبر ده شوقتينا كدىىى*



هههههههههههههههههههه
ابقى اعرفى وتعالى قوليلى 
ميرسى يا جيجي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا جدااا
> 
> 
> المجد للرب يسوع​*



ميرسى لمرورك يا النهيسى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

princess samir قال:


> قصة غريبة جداً



ثانكس لوجودكprincess samir


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *مشرطش يا جيلان ممكن يكون صغير اه بس متوحش
> الواحد عايز يعرف حقيقه الكائنات دى بدل الاشاعات والاقوال الا مش بتودى ولا تجيب
> موضوع راااااااااااااائع كوكى*



ميرسى لمرورك كيريا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> شكلو غريب فعلا
> مشكوووورة على المعلومات الجديدة دي



ميرسى كتير لوجودك صوت الرب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> موووووووووووووضوع رائع ياكوكي
> 
> وهو شكله غريب اوي فعلا
> 
> ...





mena magdy said قال:


> خبر جديد ..
> 
> أشكرك ..





سندريلا2009 قال:


> *شكله كتيير غريب
> وفعلا كان المفروض يتخدر
> خبر وكائن غرريب
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




مشكورين كتير لمروركم الجميل
واضح ان الخبر حيركم جامد ههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الله يا كوكى
> 
> موضوع شيق واحب ان اتابع هذه الاخبار
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس يا كليمو لردك الجميل
​


جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> اه ده على اساس انه كان بيصيف*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كان بيصيف ونسى مراته هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> طب حتي لو مات هو مكنش ينفع انها العلماء يشرحه ويكتشفه حكايته
> ميرسي علي الخبر يا كوكي
> ويمكن علي راي كليمو
> مراته تكون جوه ههههههههه​



يمكن يكونوا شرحوه
ميرسى يا ميرووووو​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

elias017 قال:


> متوحِّش؟!!هههههه
> يا جماعة حرام عليكم ده المسكين لغلوغه مدلدل...
> 
> بس أنا معاك حبيبي كليمو:
> ...



كويس انك اتحيرت يا الياس :t30:ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بنت المسيح قال:


> ميررررررررررسى على الموضوع الرررررررررائع
> ربنا موجود



ثانكس بنت المسيح لوجودك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> فعلا موضوع غريب ومحير
> شكراا على الخبر​





farou2 قال:


> موضوع جدا رائع
> ​



ثانكس يا مانا
وفاروق لوجودكم​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> شكله طيب خالص وغريب فعلا
> بس في شبه من الدنياصورات زمان
> 
> ميرسي يا قمره علي الموضوع و المعلومات
> وفعلا انتي شوقتينا نعرف الكائن دا عباره عن اي​



ميرسى يا نوفااااا لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *هو شكلة فعلا غريب*
> *لكنى مابعتقد انة متوحش*
> *بس جايز بيكون سام*
> *شكرا اكتير للخبر  الغريب هاد يا سويتى*
> *ربنا يبارك محبتك*​



ممكن يكون سام
ميرسى لوجودك جوجو​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

girgis2 قال:


>





zezza قال:


> غريب جدا انا قريت عنه قبل كدة بس مش عارفة ليه يا كوكى  حاسة انه مش حقيقى شكله كدة متفبرك
> على العموم اللى يعيش يا ما يشوف
> شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع الشيق ربنا يباركك





Dr Fakhry قال:


> *شكلةغريب
> وفعلا كان المفروض يتخدر
> خبر وكائن غرريب
> شكرااربنا يبارك حياتك​*




ثانكس كتير لمروركم
جرجس
زيزا
Dr Fakhry
​


----------

